# Who owns a new 3DS XL?



## Blaise2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

I got a new 3DS XL + SSB 3DS + Kirby amiibo for an early birthday present, anyone got one?


----------



## Cress (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a new 3DS XL, but not a New 3DS XL.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have a new 3DS XL, but not a New 3DS XL.



what


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 12, 2015)

CR33P said:


> what



They made new ones that read amiibo cards and have no Wifi switch.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have a new 3DS XL, but not a New 3DS XL.



OH NOW I SEE


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2015)

I got one out of necessity after my original aqua blue 3DS finally gave out and stopped charging.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a black 3DS XL, the "old" version with the wifi switch


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2015)

i just bought the new 3ds xl 

it's black

i hate myself


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the New 3DS XL. It's red. 

I hate myself because it's not the MM exclusive


----------



## Dasbreenee (Apr 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I have the New 3DS XL. It's red.
> 
> I hate myself because it's not the MM exclusive



I work at gamestop and I went into work on Saturday. I was meeting the district manager for the first time. We walked into the back room and saw a MM 3DS. I was mad bevause I was clocked in and couldn't buy it, he was made cause it wasn't out on the floor for people to see. He ended up taking it with him when he left to sell at another store of his.


----------



## Cress (Apr 13, 2015)

Waiting for another There there gif because we all know it's coming.


----------



## Diancie (Apr 13, 2015)

I just have an old 3DL XL. I heard there is an amiibo reader releasing for the old ones though, but I really want a new one.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> I work at gamestop and I went into work on Saturday. I was meeting the district manager for the first time. We walked into the back room and saw a MM 3DS. I was mad bevause I was clocked in and couldn't buy it, he was made cause it wasn't out on the floor for people to see. He ended up taking it with him when he left to sell at another store of his.



Dang, I'd be super mad. So sorry :-(


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 13, 2015)

I am just saving up for a Black New Nintendo 3DS XL...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes, the MM one :3 No regrets, that L/E made me buy it and it was kinda luck they even had it here.


----------



## Espionage (Apr 13, 2015)

I got the New 3DS, can't wait to get games that supports the ambiio stuff though, I know there's a couple of Animal Crossing ambiio's I'm going to get as my start however


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the Black New 3DS. Looking forward to the new games exclusive to the New 3DS like the Amiibo stuff x3


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the blue (not that there's much to see as it has stickers on lol). Really glad I went for it as I can now use the 3D a lot more than before (crappy eyes!).


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the blue one, Mum got it for christmas last year along with Smash bros, ORAS, animal crossing, and fantasy life


----------



## himeki (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a new white one and peach cover
and nintendo shipped it to early and i got it the day before


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

But the thing is the new nintendo 3ds doesn't have a wifi switch :c ~


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't own one but I'd like to at some point. I tried one on display and think the new camera button and better 3d is awesome. I hated to play in 3d on mine because I like to lay down and play which messes with the 3d. With the new one, I could sit or lay any way I wanted to. Once I get some extra cash I'm going to get one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I don't own one but I'd like to at some point. I tried one on display and think the new camera button and better 3d is awesome. I hated to play in 3d on mine because I like to lay down and play which messes with the 3d. With the new one, I could sit or lay any way I wanted to. Once I get some extra cash I'm going to get one.



Yeah, the 3D is so much better and despite the screens being large they fit my small hands c: 

As for the Wifi switch, I usually don't carry mine around that much so I need it. If I'm going on a plane or to a hospital I just don't take it C: And if you don't connect manually usually it's not on.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> I got a new 3DS XL + SSB 3DS + Kirby amiibo for an early birthday present, anyone got one?



I also have got a fairly new 3DS XL smash edition but i do not have a New 3DS XL xD By the way, that is one expensive birthday present! I would never get that from anyone lol.


----------



## NuttyS (Apr 13, 2015)

It's easy enough to turn the wifi off as long as you're not using it in a game though (As in, it's on but you're not visiting someone's town etc)

If you are visiting someone but need to stop it because of scammer or something, you can just press the power button.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

NuttyS said:


> It's easy enough to turn the wifi off as long as you're not using it in a game though (As in, it's on but you're not visiting someone's town etc)
> 
> If you are visiting someone but need to stop it because of scammer or something, you can just press the power button.



Lol exactly, i actually never use the wireless switch because i always forget to turn it back on once i turned it off. The power button is just as easy in my opinion!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol exactly, i actually never use the wireless switch because i always forget to turn it back on once i turned it off. The power button is just as easy in my opinion!



Pretty much this as well. Unless I'm playing or trading with people it's off. And if I'm somewhere else where I don't have Wifi access it's just off. And you can just turn off the game. Most place where you can't have it on have that for a reason.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Is the new 3ds xl worth it?


----------



## kassie (Apr 25, 2015)

I do as of yesterday. It's alright, waiting for my screen protector + case to come in before I start using it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2015)

Spoiler:  Yes I do!












The console feels so much nicer and Smash 3DS feels just a little less inferior now.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

Not yet. For Christmas I'll be getting one, maybe I'll get one sooner if my dad lets me and if something exclusive to it comes ipout that I'd actually play.


----------



## Meliodas (Apr 25, 2015)

My brother bought one. The only he has on it is Animal Crossing, and he hasn't even played it very much. It's because since he hardly used the 3ds that he bought, then I started using it, and I pretty much claimed it. Eventually, he wanted it back, but all the games on it were mine so he decided to buy the new 3ds. He's always saying how much better it is.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 26, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Is the new 3ds xl worth it?



If you already own the older 3DS XL, then you would rather wait to receive it as your birthday or Christmas present. Better overall ergonomic, faster processing power for eShop downloads and select games, amiibo support available right out of the box, and of course the much more stable 3D effect are what the New 3DS XL offers. If these features are important to you and/or are desperate to play Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, there's no harm on getting it right away.


As for me, I already own a metallic black New 3DS XL since early March, and I'm enjoying every second of it. It feels so great holding this beast and I would recommend getting this one over the smaller New 3DS model. Shame that there aren't interchangeable cover plates like the smaller model do.


----------



## Cress (Apr 26, 2015)

Target had a demo of MM3D on it and I tried it today.

WTF IS UP WITH THE 3D??? It kept changing even when I was COMPLETELY STILL. Please tell me you can turn this off. I want to use the 3D, but not when it's changing its angle every 2 seconds.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 26, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you already own the older 3DS XL, then you would rather wait to receive it as your birthday or Christmas present. Better overall ergonomic, faster processing power for eShop downloads and select games, amiibo support available right out of the box, and of course the much more stable 3D effect are what the New 3DS XL offers. If these features are important to you and/or are desperate to play Xenoblade Chronicles 3D, there's no harm on getting it right away.
> 
> 
> As for me, I already own a metallic black New 3DS XL since early March, and I'm enjoying every second of it. It feels so great holding this beast and I would recommend getting this one over the smaller New 3DS model. Shame that there aren't interchangeable cover plates like the smaller model do.


I own a limited ed pokemon x and y 3ds xl. I don't get presents on my birthday or christmas. I'm waiting to get a limited edition new 3ds xl, I'm so sad that I missed the majora's mask one.


----------



## Chris (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't, but I'd like to purchase one at some point. I'm going to wait until they release a colour (white/pink) or a limited edition that I like though because I know I'd end up regretting buying one now only for them to later bring out one I like better. That is what happened with the original 3DS: I bought a flame red one, and very soon after they announced the coral pink.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

Tina said:


> I don't, but I'd like to purchase one at some point. I'm going to wait until they release a colour (white/pink) or a limited edition that I like though because I know I'd end up regretting buying one now only for them to later bring out one I like better. That is what happened with the original 3DS: I bought a flame red one, and very soon after they announced the coral pink.


Haha. I might wait until a limited edition one THAT ISNT SOLD OUT IN LIKE 2 MINUTES


I really wanted the Majoras Mask Limited Edition New 3DS XL but I couldn't find it anywhere. I only found like 1 on eBay for like $800 and there's no way I'm paying that much. I only would have gotten a N3DS XL sooner if I could get that one.


----------



## Autaven (Apr 26, 2015)

Not for me unless something happens to my 3DS XL  Then I'll probably get one. But with the new amiibo reader etc coming out I'm quite happy keeping it.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

Autaven said:


> Not for me unless something happens to my 3DS XL  Then I'll probably get one. But with the new amiibo reader etc coming out I'm quite happy keeping it.



Yea, same. Was tempted to buy one early for the Amiibo reader, but now that I know for sure it's coming out in not too worried about it. I hope there's a bundle that comes with the Amiibo reader and ACHHD, but who knows


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 4, 2015)

I think personally, I'll just hold on to my Old 3DS XL until the next major release comes out, unless they release a main series Pokemon Game for the New 3DS, then I might think about it. The 3D is amazing though, I was able to play a bit of Monster Hunter 4 U on my friend's and it was amazing, that is how the 3D should've been when they released the 3DS, it actually works.


----------



## Dinkleburg (May 4, 2015)

I own a New 3DS, not the XL version. I got it because the thumbstick on my old 3DS broke. I really like it, it runs a lot better and the extra thumbstick is super helpful because I play monster hunter. Plus I love Xenoblade. I highly recommend it if you don't have a already 3DS.


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

I did...

But the hinges broke off..


----------



## Dinkleburg (May 4, 2015)

They whaaaaat!? Wow, I love the 3DS but I've never had a Nintendo product brake on me until now, and it seems rather common :/ What did you do? Bend it to the moon or something?! o_o;;


----------



## mayorofparadise (May 6, 2015)

I've got a pink 3ds xl and I don't see the point in upgrading.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 6, 2015)

I've got a red New 3DS XL. It's so much better compared to the tiny screen of my old regular purple ds, like I honestly don't know how I played on it for so long.


----------



## Decious (May 7, 2015)

My 3DS XL was stolen a while back, so I ended up upgrading to the MH4U LE XL system. The improved textures the N3DS uses for MH4U aaannd the new IPS screen make the game look amazing. Pretty happy with it (won't even go into the improved 3D).


----------



## peachy13 (May 17, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have a new 3DS XL, but not a New 3DS XL.



Same here, mine is pink lol


----------

